# CARSON, CA 14yr old with Hip Dysplasia dumped in shelter.



## sunryse1 (Dec 23, 2010)

This is only my second post so if I am in the wrong place sorry. 
Yogi is a German Shepherd that was dumped in Carson shelter because his owners said he has a hard time walking

YOGI - 14 YEARS OLD - IMPOUND ID #A4238213 - Carson Shelter - EXTREMELY URGENT

YOGI was dumped in the shelter by his owners who said, "he can hardly walk." He is 14 YEARS OLD, geriatric, and has hip dysplasia. He has trouble getting up and moving around. If nothing else this guy deserves to be given some love, a delicious meal and then taken to a vet for a humane and dignified euthanasia. His due out date is Feb. 10 which means it is likely he will have to stay in the shelter for at least 5 more days in pain and discomfort. Someone please help Yogi...my heart breaks as I look at his photo. 

Impound Date: 2/3/2011 3:25:58 PM
Sex: Male
Primary Breed: GERM SHEPHERD
Age: 14 Years, 0 Months
Location: CARSON 

YOGI - 14 YEARS OLD - IMPOUND ID #A4238213 - Carson Shelter - Phone: 310-523-9566 or direct line 310-527-5158 , Address: 216 W. Victoria Street, Carson, CA 90248

I don't know how to upload a picture so here is his link with his photo. He is heart breaking.Department of Animal Care & Control


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I just can't understand how they could do that to him. He deserves better than being dumped. How sad. I hope someone can help him.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't even belive that. People have all kinds of tough situations and sometimes need to give up their animals....

BUT

He's 14 years old, and can't walk, and they dumped him because of that?! If that's the reason he was dumped they should have just taken him to the vet and had him put down so he doesn't have to live his last few days alone and confused wondering if they are coming back...that is just cruel...


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Poor old guy!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If he is an owner turn-in, he might be available now. Due out might mean the day his number is up. Though, many places do not give owner turn ins any time. 

I wish owners, the owners of a dog that they had for fourteen years would take their dog to the vet and put it down before dumping it in a shelter. Thinking that this poor dog's last days were spent bewildered in a loud crazy pound is heart breaking. 

People need to be smacked upside the head sometimes.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

This just broke my heart.............

I think his eyes are going to haunt me for a very long time.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Impound Date:* 2/3/2011 3:25:58 PM Sex Male *Primary Breed:* GERM SHEPHERD *Age:* 14 Years and 0 Months  Location: CARS


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I hate some people. My dog is 13. I see her rear end getting weaker. I am thankful for every day I have with her. If/when the time comes that she can no longer get around, I will have the vet come to our home to put her down. I cannot imagine taking her to a pound and walking away.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I really hope when that person get old and "can no longer get around" then someone just dumps him in a really nasty nursing home where he is ignored and neglected. That is awful. All he had to do was take him to the vet and stay with him a few minutes until he was gone. I wish I were closer, I would pull him, love on him and take him myself. That old guy deserves love, attention, dignity and quiet as he is sent to the bridge.


----------



## sunryse1 (Dec 23, 2010)

.They will be horrible to him, he should not die this way. If I could be there I would take him to be euthanized by kind hands, while holding him.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

How close is this shelter to Coastal German Shepherd Rescue? Is there anyway they could pull him and take him to a vet and be humanely euthanized?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

That is so sad. The owners probably did not want to be bothered with paying to put him down humanely and decided to let the shelter do the deed. How awful. Poor dog deserves better than that.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my heart aches for this sad boy. How positively dreadful for him to end up in this place.  No words for the owner(s), they will be old and probably sick one day - and it comes faster than you can ever anticipate.
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## sunryse1 (Dec 23, 2010)

I just read on thread that someone is coming to get him. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I saw coastal has someone to foster...........

fingers crossed!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Where was that posted? I posted on Coastal's wall about him (someone else beat me too it though) and the last it says it that they were already overful but were working on it esp since it would probably only be for a few days and just to give him a loving send off to the bridge. I just checked though and I didn't see anything definite. Have they managed to work something out though?


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

It's on their Facebook page that they have someone to foster and it sounds like they're working on it! Hope it works out :fingerscrossed:


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

lisgje said:


> That is so sad. The owners probably did not want to be bothered with paying to put him down humanely and decided to let the shelter do the deed. How awful. Poor dog deserves better than that.


 
That is just what I thought.. they didn't want to pay for it so they decided to let someone else do it. How horrible. This is heartbreaking. I don't know how some people can live with themselves.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

This is the last post I see from them on him. Please let me know if there is a more recent post. I am very worried about this old guy. He really just breaks my heart. All i am seeing is that they are working on it. Not that they have found a solution yet.





> Coastal German Shepherd Rescue Hi ladies, we are looking to see what we can do, in terms of assesing his condition and if he has any quality of life left and to see if we can help atleast for a few days.
> 
> As you might now we have zero room to bring another on board. It loo...ks like there are a few people involved in trying to help him for atleast a few days, give him a good meal and go to the bridge held and loved :*( we are keeping an eye on this and will do everything we can if indeed it's his time to go, we will try to see if we can help in making it as comfortable and loving for this old guy.... Sad, sad, sad. I just don't get it. His owners must have not wanted to pay the euth fee....ugly souls....See More
> 12 hours ago · Like


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

There is an updated post that Coastal thinks he may have been adopted this evening by a private party, but they are going to confirm it in the morning! It's under the thread by "Mireille" - I'm not real Facebook savvy, so I hope you can find it!! 



> *Coastal GSrescue* Mireille, I'm just catching up on emails but it sounds like he was adopted by a private party tonight. I will confirm in the am. I am hearing there are two seniors in very similar condition at the South LA shelter too. Will find out more and update you....


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am seeing a post now that says he has been adopted! Hopefully CGSR can confirm that tomorrow. If so, I am very relieved for that poor old guy. Hopefully he will have loving and comfortable remaining days. However many that he has left!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I just hope it's by kind people. Let's face it most people would not want a dog in this condition and this age. Without more info I actually would feel more comfortable knowing he was going to Coastal, we absolutely know he would be cared for and loved there........... hoping for the best for this chap.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

(Dharmasmom-there are two coastal fb pages. They did have a foster step up on their other page) 

Praying for the best!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

People suck.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Myamom said:


> (Dharmasmom-there are two coastal fb pages. They did have a foster step up on their other page)
> 
> Praying for the best!



That is excellent news!! can you send me the link for the second page- I wasn't aware there was 2?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sure..I'll send pm


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

A post on the PDB says that Yogi was adopted by a woman from Nevada. No other info.....
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

